# i think i accidentally pulled out a whisker!



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Everyday I take a skinny face comb and comb Bianca's face(especially the hair on either side of her nose and mouth)...sometimes she has some crusty that come out in the comb.... Today I was combing and it seemed to get stuck.. so i stopped and kind of wiggled the comb.. not even pulling it thru the hair...however when i cleaned the comb out there was something stuck in it.. it was hard and looked a little like fishing wire.. she didnt yelp or anything.. i picked her up and looked at her and i noticed she had whiskers sticking out and i had never noticed them before. I think i may have pulled a whisker out. There is no redness or sores or anything.. Do you think she will be ok??

janie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes. I've pulled out a whisker or two when grooming Cosy and Toy's mustaches over the years.
As long as there is no bleeding or sore it's fine. I often trim the whiskers if they stick out farther
that their mustaches.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've done the same thing to Sophie and it didn't faze her in the least. She has some serious whisker action going on - even a few growing under her chin?!?. I always wondered if thiat was normal. Hers are very stiff and grow like weeds.

Annie doesn't seem to have whiskers - although I'm sure she does I've just never noticed them before

I'm sure your baby is fine. I would think the ones that come out during combing are loose and about to fall out anyway.

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, I did that very same thing yesterday while combing Archie's face! I thought, what the heck?!

But that's all I thought and that was the end of that..... :brownbag: .....it never occurred it may have hurt him. He certainly didn't act like I did something wrong. 

....so I guess we're good. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've pulled out several while combing Jett's muzzle over this past year. He's a big baby when it comes to things that 'might' hurt, and didn't make a noise or flinch. I just assumed it was probably ready to come out, like regular hair. But maybe that's not right. Are whiskers a 'life long' hair? Thankfully Zoe doesn't have any.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Good to know im not the only one to do this. 

Is it normal for there to be no noticeable whiskers one day and have them all appear the next day?

janie


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Sep 28 2008, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642166


> Good to know im not the only one to do this.
> 
> Is it normal for there to be no noticeable whiskers one day and have them all appear the next day?
> 
> janie[/B]


yup, it is. i never see uno's unless one comes out from his face comb after a bath. it doesn't hurt him either.


----------

